# Role Play Epic



## Cjones (Jan 12, 2012)

Prologue​
_A giant empire ruled jointly among three people. An idea that was born out of the concern for the people as to not drag them through an unneeded power struggle that could potentially destroy that which they built together. Together they hoped to rule in unity and fairly approach any situation with the idea that “Three heads is greater than one.” 

That was three years ago.

It was an image that they managed to keep for the first two years, but the final year tells a much different story. Rumors began to spread of arguments amongst the power heads and a rather tumultuous relationship. Recently it had been announced that one of the emperors had suddenly “passed away” unexpectedly. After the announcement of one of their deaths the other suddenly became a recluse, locking himself away. This leaves the final one of the three to rule alone and try to quell any uneasiness among the people. With one dead and the other one shutting himself out from the public, rumors of foul play quickly creep through the streets.

That isn’t the only problem as the very prestigious, invitation only; Caladium Academy of the Role Playing Gifted that is housed inside the empire has begun to see some very strange happens with the falling out of their leaders. As the story unfolds thirteen individuals: Chaos, Jessica, Sumon, Erio Touwa, Keiichi Song, Captain Obvious, Travis Touchdown, Kuno, Bluebeard, BringerOfChaos, Shin_Yagmi, and Vergil will find themselves to be pawns in the dark ambitions of one man.
_

*Chapter I: Introductions *

The name of the Naruto Forum Empire was known by all. To an on looker it was nothing more than a massive fortress.  Very prosperous and ever growing there truly was no limit to its power or the influence of its mere presence in the surrounding areas. The empire was built on a mountain around a lush forested area filled with nothing, but woods and lakes. The castle that ruled over this area sat further back toward the base of the mountain. The massive structure of the building extravagantly designed. Built directly into the mountain itself, it allowed the castle to literally touch the clouds all the while giving off a rather menacing gaze as it loomed over the area. It was an egregious built structure that one couldn’t help but look at in awe.

“That castle is such an eye sore…” A sultry female voice spoke softly as she looked outside her giant two story window. The woman stood straight and erect in business like attire with a name tag that read: Headmaster Jessica. It was almost that time again, with the ending of summer, it was time to greet the fresh new faces for the beginning of the New Year. “With all that’s going on we should have postponed this year. I don’t know wh-“There was knocking at the door interrupting her train of thought. 

Yelling for whoever it was to come in, who then proceeded to burst through the door. “It’s about that time again headmaster. To greet those little bast-uh I mean gifted children.” Shin Yagami, one of the teachers at the school, said jokingly. “Please don’t call them bastards.” Jessica said disapprovingly. “Uh you're such a stiff headmaster. Either way I’m on a schedule-I need you to go get Bluebeard.” She interrupted. Shin immediately frowned up, but opted not to show her that. “I can’t just suddenly make changes. I planned out how my entire day was going to go before greeting the students.” He argued. 

Jessica simply sighed as she tore herself from the window. It was time for one of his usual rants. “What if you had planned to have a day off to deal with one of womanly “Red explosions” and suddenly you had to go work? See how nerve racking that is?” Shin complained from the door way though it was falling on death ears. This was a typical argument for the both of them that Jessica always won. Considering she was his boss, it’s to be expected. “Get Bluebeard and meet me at the main building when you can.” She ordered much to Shin’s displeasure as he and she exit her room and proceed down separate halls.

Just outside the main building students were beginning to pile up. Smack dab in the center of this mob stood none other than a certain Captain Obvious. You thought these people were lining up to get inside? Oh no, these were Captain Obvious  numerous fans. 

“Is it true you know one of the emperors?”
“Those blonde highlights look gorgeous with your red hair.”
“Are you single?”
“How bout a date?”
“Hangout with me!”
“I love you!”

Consistently bombarded with questions and demands it was hard to even get a word in. So she did what felt natural, smile and laugh. 

Not far off from Captain Obvious and her cronies stood Sumon looking into the crowd with confusion and disbelief. _I can’t see what makes her popular at all. She just…average about as plain as everyone here and those highlights? Ugh._  He thought to himself before shaking his head and beginning to walk off only to bump right into another student a certain Travis Touchdown. “Sorry.” Sumon muttered as he continued on pass.  

Travis Touchdown was silent briefly before opening his mouth “Where do you think you’re going ginger!?” Travis yelled out catching the attention of Sumon and everyone in the immediate vicinity. “What did you call me?” Sumon asked as he began to slowly walk back in Travis Touchdown’s direction. Travis Touchdown simply smirked as he began his own stroll toward Sumon. It was just a few seconds before they were face to face and a crowd of people began to surround them.

“Yea, I’m pretty sure you heard me. Gin-ger!” Travis Touchdown mocked as he matched the rather fierce stare Sumon was giving him. “Pffft. Gingers have red hair with freckles. Maybe take those shitty eighty’s throwback sunglasses off and you could see that.” Sumon said firmly. Travis Touchdown whistled and indeed took off his sunglasses, not because he was told to, but because he had a challenge. “Red hair you say?” He said with a laugh before suddenly Sumon appeared in a blue dress with long red ponytails and freckles dotted all across his face.  

A look of utter disbelief and horror appeared on the young man’s face as he looked at himself up and down. The sound of laughter hit his ears and Sumon turned around to find the entire crowd of people laughing at him along with Travis Touchdown who was barely able to keep himself standing. “Yea, I say you pretty much do look like a full blown ginger Wendy!” Travis blurted out as he laughed even harder. Finally gaining some composure he draped his arm around Sumon’s shoulder.

“Hey guy, I think some particular people would like fires with that shake.”  Sumon was absolutely fuming as he reached to take the dress off. _Just how did he do that?_ Was the thought running through his mind and he reached for the end of the blue menace he was wearing before finally noticing…that it was gone. A very weird occurrence, but there was no time to worry about it at the current moment he had to get back at that bastard for embarrassing him.  

“You thought that was funny asshole?” Sumon said aggressively only causing Travis to start laughing all over again. As his antagonizer continued to laugh Sumon suddenly vanished and before anyone could blink or even register in their mind that he had even moved he was once again standing across from Travis Touchdown wearing his red jacket and sunglasses.  _What the hell just happened?_ The confused teenager thought to himself as he watched this kid parade around in his jacket and sunglasses right in front of him.

“Let’s see what you’ve got in this jacket…oh look a wallet.” Sumon curiously looked through the jacket at a usual speed. Examining the wallet he non-chalantly flung it behind him and into the nearby lake. Then took off the sunglasses, lazily dropped them beneath his feet, and began stomping on them. The crunching sound grew louder and louder until it finally ceases, the sunglasses littered in pieces among the ground. The teasing was finally over between the two and it seemed neither one was willing to cave to the slight intimidation tactics of the other. So there was only one other way to end this, the age old tradition of fisticuffs.

“I’m going to fucking destroy you!”

“You’re going to get your ass stomped just like those crap sunglasses!” 

As they both charged each other ready to rip the others head off and play soccer with it they suddenly felt themselves tossed harshly to the ground. 

_What the hell did I run into?

What did I run into?_


----------



## Cjones (Jan 13, 2012)

They both thought simultaneously as they feverishly rubbed the sore spots all over their bodies before looking up to see not a thing, but a person.

Captain Obvious . 

_Damn what is she some type of brick wall?_ _It felt like I ran directly into an immovable object._ Both men thought as they continued to look up at her. “Come on guys. You’re calling way too much attention to yourselves.” Captain Obvious said in a low voice as she pointed to the ever growing crowd around them. Almost the entire student body was observing.

It seemed she was right and the two hesitantly swallowed their proud and went on their respective ways, but not before shooting one last death glare at each other. “Pretty interesting first day so far huh?” Erio Touwa commented as he leaned up against the main gate that lead onto the academy grounds and toward the main building. “Seems like it so far…” Keiichi Song responded uninterested as she scanned the numerous groups of people that stood around. No matter how many times she looked it seemed that he wasn't here. 

“What’re looking for Kei? You’ve been looking all over the place since we showed up.” 

“I’m looking for Cjones . He told me he would be here, but I haven’t seen him since we arrived.” 

During her rather frantic search, she mistakenly caught the attention of one BringerOfChaos who had assumed she’d been looking at him for the past couple of minutes.

_Why is that guy approaching me?_ Keiichi Song wondered as this guy walked over to her. “Hey what’s up? I’m BringerOfChaos. You are?” Keiichi Song cocked an eyebrow at the boy along with Erio Touwa who observed from the back ground. “Keiichi…Song….” She spoke rather hesitantly as she continued observe this kid, watching him smirk as she gave him her name. 

_friend’s interrupting my search._

“Nice meeting you Keiichi Song. I happen to notice you staring at me over there. So I thought I’d come over and introduce myself…” BringerOfChaos spoke smoothly with a toothy grin.

_This asshat is so full of himself._

 “Sorry, but I wasn’t –“She was abruptly caught off by BringerOfChaos holding his finger up. “No need to make an excuse I can understand you were just shy.  I’ve always assumed most woman are unless they’re cooking or something.” He laughed jokingly, but unfortunately for him Keiichi Song saw no humor in the joke at the moment.

_This guy must be bugging._ 

“Darling can you repeat what you just said please?” She asked sweetly as her fist began to tighten and glow. “Pretty good joke huh? I said that there was no need to make an excuse…” As BringerOfChaos began to repeat his last phrase Keiichi Song hand began to glow and take the shape of a barrel.

_Keep talking you ass I’m going to utterly erase-._ “Kei stop!” Erio yelled ready to lunge out to stop her before suddenly the gates opened and he fell flat on his back. Rubbing the back of his head and groaning Erio opened his eyes to see a man much taller and bigger than him with a book in his hands dressed as if he was ready for a night out on the town. The man looked down at the daze young man and whistled while nodded his head in the direction of the other students. Erio promptly shook his head and jumped from off the ground and into the crowd of students.

“My name is Bluebeard an instructor of this academy. Welcome all returning and new to Caladium Academy of the Role Playing Gifted. Where you all, no matter how small or insignificant you may feel it is, have a role to play.”​


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2012)

*Chapter 2 - Invader*

The students of Caladium Academy followed behind the instructor, who introduced himself as Bluebeard, from the main gate and into the main building that sat in the center of the entire area that made up the academy. There numerous sounds of oohs and aahs from the new students as they observed the surrounding area around the brick walkway they were currently walking on. As the group continued down the pass toward the main building a voice caught the attention of the entire student body and the teacher leading them. ?Mr. Bluebeard these flowers aren?t blooming!?? Captain Obvious yelled from atop a platform just off of the walkway. A quizzical look plastered on her face.

Just off to the side, both left and right, of the brick walkway were two gardens that placed on platforms that could be reached by a small flight of stairs. Intrigued by her question the rest of the students began climbing the platforms to see exactly what she was talking about. ?She?s right they aren?t blooming. How is that possible?? Erio Touwa wondered aloud as he stared down at the small flower buds. 

?This one over here is the same way!? Keiichi Song yelled across from atop the other garden platform.

?If you all want to know so badly, why exactly are you spread apart not huddled around me!?? Bluebeard finally spoke up as he took his face out of the book he was holding. 

Waving his hand as a gesture for the students to come back to him he waited until each and every one of them had finally come back and that their attention was entirely focused on him. ?These are a very rare species of flowers that only bloom in the night. During the day they absorbed all the sunlight they can and then release all the light they?ve stored once blossomed. The only ones left of their kind and are fondly called _?Heaven?s Mirror?_? Bluebeard explained.

?Flowers that absorb sun during the day and bloom only a night you say? Yea, I?m not really buying that I?m sure they?re just dead or something.? Scoffed BringerOfChaos at the entire explanation that was given over the reason the flowers had yet to bloom.

Bluebeard simply looked through the rim of his glasses and gave a slight chuckle. ?We?re blessed with the ability to use magic and you don?t believe something like flowers blooming only at night? Either way you?ll be able to judge whether I?m pulling your leg or not as the Headmaster normally brings the school together for a viewing.? He explained.

BringerOfChaos still wasn?t buying it, but he opted not to say anything else. ?So why exactly plant flowers like these ?Heaven?s Mirror? as you called them?? Sumon asked from the back of the crowd.

?It was a personal request that we plant them here from emperor or should I say empress ? Kuno.? Before the older man could finish he was cut off and the attention was then thrown off him and back toward Captain Obvious. ?Wait one of the leaders of this place is a chick?? A visibly wet Travis Touchdown questioned as he walked up from the back of the group. 

?Yes?sounds as if you know her one a personal Ms.??? 

?Captain Obvious, I?ve known her since we were kids.? She replied nonchalantly as if it was no big deal. Once she established this fact, that she was childhood friends with one of the rulers of this land, her fans eyes lit up with even greater admiration. ?It was she who had us plant these here after the death of her colleague. Still we?re running behind schedule so enough questions for now.? Effectively ending the entire conversation Bluebeard began leading them back and into the main building.

Entering inside the giant structure they were met with the sight of huge two-story windows up and down the entire hall along with numerous flights of stairs that seemed as long as the day itself. Walking down this grand hall everyone eventually approached a velvet balcony. The balcony sat high above the ground almost at the top of the ceiling connected to the body by extremely steep stairs. ?This looks like something a king would use to look down on their subjects?? Sumon muttered as he and the other students followed behind their instructor before suddenly coming to a complete stop.

?Your attention!? Another voice not belonging to Bluebeard spoke out to the crowd. Another man appeared from down an adjacent hall. He was a very pale fellow, maybe even sickly looking to some, with dark bags underneath his eyes. ?I am Shin Yagami another instructor or ruler, either one is okay with me, at this prestigious academy. Please allow me to introduce you to our supreme overlord, she who stands above us all, she who decides what is right and wrong, this woman truly needs no introduction.? Just as he ended his phrase the young man turned on his heel and went back the way he came all the while whistling a tune.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2012)

All the students stood dumbfounded, it even caused Bluebeard quirk his eyebrow in utter confusion as he watched his fellow associate walk down the hall. ?I apologize please excuse him if you will.? A female?s voice rung throughout the hall that echoed with the sound of high heels that grew louder and louder until the owner appeared standing on top of the balcony with her hands interlocked and arms stretched straight down at the front. ?I am the Headmaster Jessica, I welcome all new and old to this New Year. At this school you?ll learn all about the different applications of magic and how hone your skills in real battle situations.? Jessica began explaining.

The kids below began to whisper among themselves._ Real live battles? Can they really do that? What if something happens, like one of us dies or something?_ These were just some of the questions floating around after her statement. ?Yes, you?ll be subjected to real life battles against very real opponents. It?s one thing to teach you what to do and how to do it, but how effective is that knowledge when you?re actually put in a real life situation? Human instincts take over and in the midst of battle what you learn can become entirely irrelevant. This is why we?ll not only teach it to you in the class room, but also teach you how to keep a clam head on the battlefield to use said knowledge. With that being said there shall be no classes today and you all are free to roam. Blue will lead you to your dorms.? Jessica finished with a simple bow and then exited.

?Once again follow me.? Bluebeard spoke as he led them outside the building. Just like the front the back was adorned with two gardens, but these flowers were in bloom, deep bright rich colors both gardens were made of almost like someone had planted a rainbow. Pass the gardens the students were brought to walk way that branched off into two bridges. ?To the left is the Sun Dorm where all the male?s will be staying, the male staff quarters is also located just an extra two miles down from the Sun Dorm.? He dully explained never taking his face up from the book he was reading. ?To my right is the Moon Dorm along with the staff dorm where all the females will be staying. Please enjoy yourself and if you have any questions please go to the nearest staff quarters or visit the headmaster who lives just across the lake.? He finished as he walked pass all the students and into the main building.

Now with nothing else to do, the students began splitting up to enter their dorms, girls to the right and boys to the left.

_Elsewhere?_

Shin Yagami stared at the phone that was hovering beside his ear, wincing every time the voice on the other end got louder and louder. ?Man she?s such a hard ass?? Shin mumbled as he continued to listen to the headmaster chew him out. ?Your stunt earlier was unacceptable!? She yelled over the line. 

?I know?I know. Yes, it was a joke in bad taste and-huh?? Shin turned gazed over toward a tree on his way toward his living quarters. He went from staring to narrowing his sight at it, as if he wanted to burn a hole straight through it. With simple flick of his wrist the tree split in half and fall over hitting the ground.

_Huh, guess I was just imagining it then. I could have sworn that?_

?Shin is you even listening!?? Jessica yelled catching his attention.

?Uh yea sorry for earlier and all that.?

*Sun Dorm*​
?Well, we?re all going to be living together so we might as well get to know each other.? Erio spoke up as they crossed the bridge. His words caught their attention, but everyone had same look of ?Fuck no? plastered across their face. ?Come on guys, look at it like this, if we don?t get some kind of familiarity with each other, it?ll just be a bunch of dudes hanging around each other.? When he put it like that everyone murmuring in agreement, if only just to get him to such up.

?I?m Erio Touwa, Erio for short if you will.? He introduced himself and began shaking hands with everyone there. ?I?m BringerOfChaos, you can call me Bringer.? He spoke afterward introducing himself to everyone. ?I?m Sumon pretty decent meeting you all I guess?? Sumon was rather unsure of what to say, it wasn?t like he honestly knew anyone of these people. There was only one person here he had any sort of contact him.

Let?s just say he disliked him already.

?Yo, Travis Touchdown and you can call me?Travis Touchdown. I?m sure we?ll be like, the best of friends.? Travis spoke rather sarcastically as he strolled on by them with a very unconcerned look on his face. He was more concerned getting to the dorm than getting all buddy-buddy with everyone at the moment.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2012)

With a name like involving ?Sun? one would think of a place of rich bright colors that could only get brighter with the help of the sun, but that isn?t the case. The colors of this dorm were comprised entirely of ?Warm? colors red, orange, and yellow the colors most often recognized for the sun. The dorm was designed in such a way that the colors gave off a feel of total relaxation or that one felt well rested like they had a small cup of coffee around six-thirty in the morning.  

The inside of the building was very spacious with a large sun roof in the very middle. The house was broken into two sections, the kitchen, and the living room. Upon entering the kitchen sat immediately to the right of the entrance way. It was a . To the left of the entrance separated from the kitchen by an arch way was the living room. Just as large if not bigger than the kitchen, the living room had numerous windows to look out toward the lake and forests that surrounded it.

?This place is pretty damn sweet if I say so myself.? Travis Touchdown spoke giving his positive opinion of the living quarters it would now be staying it. He was the first to enter followed behind by Sumon, Erio Touwa, BringerOfChaos and a bunch of other fodder. 

?Seriously it?s more like a house than anything else. I always thought dorms were supposed to be boring dank little things.? Sumon questioned as he began checking out the rather impressive fireplace the building boasted along with the hanging TV right above it. ?Man look at this kitchen. It?s littered with pots and pans, a stove, sink, microwave; it?s like heaven in this place.? All the guys in the room paused momentarily to look over toward Erio whose eyes were just sparkling with glee. Looking from him to every other guy in the room, an unspoken rule was made between them all with a simple shake of their heads.

_We know who?s cooking from here on_. Everyone thought simultaneously as they continued to stare at Erio. 

?Jackpot!? A voice yelled catching everyone?s attention including Erio. All the males began scrambling into the hallway. There were two sets of stairs, one pair led up to the second floor, where the rooms were housed, and the other down into the basement. Everyone took the basement stairs, scrambled down a long hallway, and met with the back of BringerOfChaos. ?Hey what did you?find?.I-I think I?ve just died.? Travis looked on in complete astonishment, even taking off his sunglasses in the process to see if his eyes were playing tricks on him. The entire male body mouths could hit the floor at how wide they were open.

Before them was the largest room in the entire Sun Dorm, completely dwarfing everything upstairs. They stood before a giant recreational room fully decked out with games, weights, stereo?s, pool, foosball, air hockey table, any game one could realistically think of was housed in this room.  ?I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship.? Everyone nodded their heads in agreement, except for Sumon, for scoffed at the prospect of even getting buddy with Travis.

While the guys began to settle in, enjoying all the pluses that the rec room and every other room in the house offered them, the time for fun and games were going to be short lived. As a lone figure emerged from the shadows that were casted by the objects in the house as the sun set. 

_Hmm._ Was the only thing going through this person?s mind before submerging  back into the shadows, never even raising a single red flag.

*Moon Dorm​*
Everything about the Moon Dorm, both inside and out was comprised of ?Neutral? colors beige, ivory, taupe, black, gray, and white. These are colors that appear to be without color as is the moon, which is often represented by gray and white. Compared to the men?s Sun Dorm the Moon Dorm was decorated more. Ivory vines wrapped themselves around the roof like a bandana and twisted about the support beams adorned with buttercups.

When entering the Moon Dorm the first thing that is noticeable is a short hallway with double doors. These doors open to reveal a very commodious walk in closet. ?Oh dear I could fit at least to large cars inside this monster.? Keiichi Song admired as she leisurely walked through the closet for a few minutes before exiting. From the closet a small set of steps lead one immediately into a kitchen with stainless steel counter and stovetops. Immediately to the left of the kitchen there was a giant wall with another door. This door led lead into?

?Magic is with me. This can?t be what I think it is?can it?? Keiichi took baby steps into the room, to lost for words to really even speak. . ?It is?it really is a hot spr-!? Abruptly Keiichi was cut off as someone ran into the room and slammed the door shut behind them. The ever vigilant Keiichi Song twirled her whole body around and in a flash of light a pistol rested in her hand pointed at a visibly shocked Captain Obvious.

Realizing who it was the gun in Keiichi?s hand dematerialized as she gave a sigh of relief. Captain was still taken aback, but the sound of footsteps closely approaching snapped her out of her daze as she placed her finger up against her lips, with a pleading look in her eye. The door knob began to jumble as someone on the outside tried to open it. The sound of a click echoed in the room as the door was beginning to open, but hit snag.

?What the hell is blocking this door?? Somebody grumbled from outside the room. Captain stood firmly in place, not moving a muscle to Keiichi?s surprise. _There has to be at least twenty people outside that door and she isn?t even flinching?_ Despite this it was obvious they weren?t going to give up. Captain shot the other woman a look before the door was thrown open to show a group of tired females.

?Have you seen Captain Obvious? She just suddenly disappeared from us!? Keiichi simply shook her head ?No? in response and frantically they ran down the stairs and out the building. Once the sound of pattering footsteps was gone a loud sigh could be heard from behind the door as Captain Obvious walked out from behind wiping her brow. ?Man, thank you so much. I like them and all, but sometimes I?d like some time to myself now and then. I?ll make sure to tell them that sooner or later.? Captain laughed as she spoke.

?No problem at all.? Keiichi responded with smile. Reaching their hand out both Captain Obvious and Keiichi Song met with a mutual handshake. ?I?m Captain Obvious, nice meeting you.? The red head introduced herself. ?I?m Keiichi Song, but my friends call me Kei, a pleasure meeting you also.? The two girls shared a laugh between one another and struck up a conversation as they exited their own personal hot spring.


----------



## Cjones (Jan 20, 2012)

With all the laughter and the beginning of a developing friendship the sun set signaling the end of the day, but as the sun sets the shadows raise and a single person steps out with observant eyes, trained on both of the girls disappearing figures. _Very interesting...on more than one account_. The person thought to their self before slowly sinking back into the shadows and leaving without a single trace of a foreign existence. 

*Nighttime*​
The entire school was gathered outside the main building just before midnight. It was almost time for the flowers, Heaven’s Mirror, to blossom. “Yea, let’s see these flowers that only bloom at night.” BringerOfChaos spoke skeptically just as he did before earlier in the day. “Yo Kei!” Erio yelled from the crowd as he ran over to her, but noticed she was engaged in a conversation with someone.

“Hey Kei, who’s your friend?” He asked. 

“Nice seeing you Erio, this is Captain Obvious and vice versa this is Erio Touwa.” Keiichi introduced and both exchanged simple pleasantries between on another. “So what do you think about these flowers? Kind of interesting huh?” Before anyone of them could answer Jessica called for everyone’s attention.

“Alright you all gather around both platforms, it’s almost time for them to bloom!” As the students did what they were told and scrambled together to get as close as they could to see flowers, a lone figure stood on top of the roof of the main building looking down at those below, There was an expectant gleam in his eye as he looked down below while holding a rather active conversation with another.

“I’m pretty positive of it. That’ll make the fourth and final one.” The person spoke with a soft, but firm voice into a cell phone while his eyes continued to scan over the entire school body down below. “Heh, I told you this school would make things that much easier. Damn we’re good, but I won’t start bragging just yet. So we know who they all are, how do you want to go from here?” The voice on the phone, belonging to another man, questioned. You could here through the phone as he sharply inhaled and then slowly exhaled in between his sentences.

“Glad you asked that actually. I could just test them out.” He responded. 

“Why do I get the feeling this is just an excuse to stay and see those damn flowers you like?”

“There’s that, but it’s not the point at the moment!”

“So what exactly do you mean “Test them out”?” The man asked curiously.

“I mean exactly as it sounds. I use myself as bait to make sure they are who they are At the same time, I’m sure the others will jump in to stop my advancement and reveal their abilities. We’d basically be killing two birds with one stone information wise. At this point I’d rather make sure we have the right people instead of working under an assumption. Besides, if the other turns out to be false, than your suspicions about a certain emperor becomes true” He explained. 

The man on the phone was silence for a brief few seconds before finally answering “Hell yea I like, I like it. Actually this plan gives me an idea of my own.”

From the rooftops to the ground below, the students stood excitedly as they began counting down.

“5…4…3…2…1!”

Exactly on one, the flower buds slowly began to open. A beacon of light erupted in the sky from the numerous numbers of flowers. The beacon slowly died to a dimly lit glow as white sparks filled began floating up into the sky. The flowers were bright velvet, so bright that the night sky turned into a mix of velvet and a deep burgundy. The left over traces of light that made up the white sparks danced around as they floated into the air like a wave and then disappearing.

All the kids looked on in awe at the beauty of this sight. A BringerOfChaos stood with his mouth agape as the flowers continued to bloom.

“They call these flowers Mirror’s Heaven, because they are thought to guide the spirits of the dead into sanctuary and light their way into safe haven above.” Jessica explained. 

Such a breath taking sight these flowers were to the students, but that bliss would soon be shattered.

“Look something’s falling from the sky!” Keiichi Song pointed out.

With a resounding thud, a cloaked figure hit the ground warping the earth underneath his feet, The only thing visible on the man was his caramel colred hands. There was an ominous feel to this man as he slowly rose from one knee. The air seemed to suddenly chill, the temperature dropping far lower than it was supposed to be and if that wasn’t enough the most sinister thing about this man’s sheer presence wasn’t any of those things.

It was the fact that his shadow had a different appearance than he did, it wore a ragged cloak and utterly dwarfed the shadows of everyone there combined.

“Who are you!?” Jessica firmly questioned as the other instructors and she stood in front of all the students.

The man stood fully, with a slight smirk on his face. His hand outstretched and pointed toward the headmaster herself. Jessica suddenly found herself feeling a sense of impending doom, as if her _very_ _soul_ be pulled out of her body.

“I’m simply a man with an agenda.”


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2012)

*Chapter 3 - Concern*

?Just who are you and what are you doing here!?? The headmaster demanded to know.

?I told you, I?m simply a man with an agenda.? The ghastly cloaked figure spoke once again in a deep monotonous voice. His sheer presence was enough to all the students huddle close together behind the headmaster and the teachers as they stood in front of them all. There was just something incredible?eerie about this man. The one step he took toward them all, as he raised his hand toward Headmaster Jessica, was enough to instill an intense feeling of dread among them all. The dark haired headmaster felt she entice as he reached his hand out toward her. It was almost like he had a spell on her; it was something she had never felt before. 

?Jessica-Jessica!? Bluebeard and Shin Yagami called out to as they stepped in front of her. The young woman suddenly was jolted out of her trance as she began looking into the backs of both of her companions. ?Are you feeling better?? Shin asked to which his bossed responded with a simple nod as she regained her composure. The cloaked man before them began to smirk as his gaze shifted from the three that stood before him toward the kids at their back, his eyes hidden beneath his hood. ?Heh, you?re playing your part pretty well. I can say that you haven?t disappointed.? He spoke.

One his finished the adults began to look amongst themselves as the students behind them began to whisper. What was he talking about? Just who was he talking to?  Playing what part?? The students whisper amongst themselves. These whispers were slowly turning into panic as the kids grew more and more nervous. The cloaked man simply began to ?tsk? before finally thinking it was time to begin his task. He had played with them long enough.

?You?? He pointed toward Shin Yagami. ?You?too?? Pointing pass the three adults and toward the back of the group of students. Everyone began parting as they moving out of the way to see who exactly he was pointing out. Standing in the middle of the parted group of students was the ever popular Captain Obvious. The young woman stood with a cautious look in her eye trying to hide her nervousness. ?Just what?do you want with me?? She asked, but was not met with any verbal response, only a physical one. He proceeded to take one more step, but by this time Shin, Blue and Jessica had grown tired. ?I will not let you harm a single one of my students. If you won?t tell me what your business here is, I?ll get it out by force! Shin, Bluebeard!? The headmaster yelled at the three began charging their foe.










​
With a quick flick of his wrist the man?s own shadow began to peel up off the ground beginning to mold and take shape in his hand. Soon after the shadow dispersed to reveal a menacing quadruple-bladed scythe that well over five feet, just as tall as he himself was. Once the three of them was upon him the cloaked man jumped into the sky well above those three, at least thirty fee into the air, but his foot was suddenly snared. A long rope made entirely out of paper went from his leg all the way towards the ground with Headmaster Jessica?s hand entwined in it. She quickly began turning on the rope to drag him back down as Shin ran in front of her thrusting both of his hands into the air toward their intruder.

?Swelling Storm!? 

A widening tornado-like blast erupted from Shin?s hands at ferocious speed whistling along its path as it headed toward its target. The eerie man?s scythe retracted three of its blades and with quick twirl he effortlessly cut through paper that caught him and met the tornado head on as a giant mass of darkness began forming in his hands into a single circle sphere. The man spun vertically as he tossed the sphere directly into the tornado, which then expanded and in the process dispersing the attack.  As he fell to the ground beneath him he was met another foe.

?Sonic Thrust!?

The sound barrier was broken, as the wind twisted around the blade of a sword that flew just inches passes the face of its target. The wielder of the sword was none other than Bluebeard, as he skidded to a stop with Jessica and Shin right beside him and began charging the man again. 

_That?s one down_. He thought.

Gripping his scythe with both hands the three retracted blades reappeared and as his adversaries reached a few mere feet away from them, he swung his scythe with a hellish force sending the three of them barreling back and through the academy building. The ghastly man didn?t miss a beat as he speed  toward the group of students who began to quickly disperse to try and get out of the way. It took just a few seconds for him to appear before Captain Obvious with his scythe bearing down on her like the fangs of a lion. The accompanying sound of his scythe meeting her flesh was not a particular sound one would expect, it had more of a searing sound to it, like fire hitting metal. The students stood looking awe as Captain Obvious held her ground, her arm placed strategically between one of the weapons teeth stopping it in its tracks, with one of the blades just inches away from her skull.

?Interesting, there?s only one type of magic that allows a defense such as this.? He told her as he began placing more force down on her. The red-haired girl cocked her arm back and threw the man off her who flipped through the air landing a rather massive distance away from her at least over hundred yards, Still that wasn?t enough to stop him as he cleared the distance in a mere few seconds. ?ARRRRRRGH!? The girl roared as she slammed her fists into the ground. The earth buckled underneath Captain Obvious, forming a giant wave heading toward the cloaked man?s direction. Immediately he vaulted over in a quick display of his acrobatic skill ?That last attack left you wide open!? He smirked at her as he looked into the horrified face of the young girl until his target had abruptly vanished into thin air. The man came to a complete stop, his eyes darting just over head to see a young man placing his target down on her feet. 

?Thanks?uhh.? 

?It?s Sumon.?​


----------



## Cjones (Feb 16, 2012)

?Thanks.? Captain said simply before turning her eyes back down to the ground. From the top of the building she placed her hands down on the roof. Sumon looked down at her very curious as to what she could have been doing. 

Down below, the man sought to further pursue her, but found his eyesight had begun to quickly deteriorate at an alarming speed and his feet suddenly bound with roots from underneath the earth. The man could see nothing only the pitch black darkness that surrounded. To any other man this would cause concern and the eventual panic would set in. Though to a man such as him however, one who continually hid in the shadows, this was nothing to him it wouldn?t even classify as a minor inconvenience. He was used to this kind of darkness, no; the real truth of the matter was this darkness couldn?t even compare to what he sees every day of his life. The culprit behind the missing eyesight of the man was a certain Erio Touwa stood just a few measly feet behind him, his hands outstretched as one had the glow of black and the other of white. If one had wished to do harm to him, how is it that he didn?t even see them? It was simple really, for Erio to even have had a decent shot at what he was doing a partner was needed. 

?Thanks for keeping me hidden Travis.? Erio spoke who stood behind him, Travis Touchdown, his eyes a deep color of cerulean blue. ?Just keep concentrating.? He ordered ?BringerofChaos now?s your chance!? He yelled a giant figure began to loom over the mysterious intruder who suddenly began to attack them.  A gigantic bear loomed over them man, his teeth barred and his claws extended, before throwing himself on top of his mark shaking the earth with a great thud as he did so. BringerofChaos in his bear formed roared out furiously as he continued to claw and slash at the man. He eventually let up briefly as he quickly flipped through the air and behind Keiichi Song who stood poised with holding a mammoth of a machine gun.

?GOOOOOOOOOOO!? The gears of the gun began to come alive as the clip which housed the bullets thrashed everywhere unleashing a hellacious bullet storm. The dust and stone kicked up all around in a giant cloud as Keiichi jerked to try and keep her weapon from going astray. After a few loud intense minutes the gun died down and the cloud dissipated to reveal a crater. The air outside had cleared though a smoke cloud still existed inside the crater. The entire student body began to assemble around the crater. Whispers began to sound throughout and quickly turned into cheers. 

Soon the kids were joined by the teachers. ?Are all you kids alright?? The headmaster asked with concern. They nodded shouted with a cohesive ?Yay!? She couldn?t help the smile that began to show on her face. It seemed the kids, while they were incapacitated, managed to work together without Shin, Blue or she even being there and defeat their adversary or so she thought.

?Headmaster!? 










​
Erio yelled as the sound of breaking glass echoed throughout the flower garden, his hands were suddenly thrust apart. The bear began hovering in the air, a black skeletal hand wrapped around his throat and then tossed directly toward Erio, colliding into him with a sickening thud. Quick on the uptake the headmaster quickly began forming stacks and stacks of paper in order to break their fall. ?Look!? Captain Obvious pointed out as she and Sumon appeared next to everyone. A giant beam burst out of the ground and into the night sky causing an explosion in the process. Everyone was quickly covered by a giant paper wall as Jessica stood in front of the mall with her hands extended. The pressure from whatever it was would have been enough to throw all of them back. Soon the beam turned into a purple haze as the man the students had just mauled began hovering out of the crater completely unharmed.

?What?the hell?are you!?? Travis asked in disbelief. 

?Keh.? Was the man?s simple response before he went on the offensive again. The paper wall formed into glut of paper spears and with the wave of her hand they shot forth. Shin Yagami and Bluebeard were right behind them as the cloaked man began deflecting them. A great gust of wind formed around Shin?s arm forming into a spear. Bluebeard directly by his side the both of them engaged the man in a close combat. The students where in awe at how fast each combatant moved and how Jessica was keeping up with simple hand movements are her papers spears flew all over the place. During a clash as Blue and Shin stood face to face with their opponent, he used his scythe to switch their positions turning both men around as he unleashed a familiar black sphere toward Jessica. Instinctively she formed a protective barrier which left an opening. The cloaked man threw both men off of him as he sped pass Jessica and toward the students.

As the man appeared in between the group of students he was met with a hail of bullets. Deflecting all of them he turned and then came to a halt. Keiichi stood frightful as his scythe was inches away from cutting his next. There was a beat of tense moment as the man pulled his weapon away and instead placed his hand in front of her face. A black mist began to seep out of his sleeves until she was snatched up by a speeding Sumon. 

_Seems I'm just a white knight today_. He thought humorlessly. "Speedy little shit" The man blurted out before he was blasted by Shin, followed by a slash across the chest from Bluebeard and then stabbed through the abdomen by Jessica.

They had finally managed to injury him and weren?t going to let up as they converge on him. ?Heh, perhaps I was a bit too cocky. Nonetheless I came here for what I needed.? He began to sink down into the ground, or rather his ghostly shadow. Before he was completely gone as he submerged he simply said to them ?Be on your guard, I?ll be seeing you all again very soon.? With those parting words he was gone the only traces left of him was the destruction of property left behind from the fight. It was a long night and every one was exhausted. ?Blue, Shin, and escort everyone back to their dorms. We?ll deal with all this in the morning.? Doing what they were told they quickly began to coral the students leaving the headmaster alone to survey the area. 

_His parting words, though troubling, pale in comparison to what he said earlier_.



> _?Heh, you?re playing your part pretty well. I can say that you haven?t disappointed.?_



_Just who was he talking to_?

The events of last night, though not forgotten, were now simply a memory as the sun rose to begin yet another new day.

*The Next Day*​
?Just how could he have entered the school grounds??

?I don?t know which just one of the many troubling things is.? Jessica spoke on the phone in her office with concern laced in her voice. 

?The important thing is that the kids are all right yes?? The voice on the line responded back.

?Yes Ma?am they?re all okay. Though there is something I have yet to tell you.?  Jessica began to explain how he seemed to imply he had some one of the inside and also they he would be seeing them again ?soon.? Once she finished the voice on the phone grew quiet momentarily before letting everything sink in before finally speaking.

?That is indeed very troubling. You also said he was particular interested in those two correct??

?Yes.?

_Elsehwere?_
?Got yourself a little roughed up yesterday eh?? Long hair draped over a chair accompany by a stream of smoke as a man said crossed legged in a chair. His back was turned toward a door as the person he spoke to entered in from a shadow on the ground.

?You seriously have to stop doing that. What if there was a chick in here??

?You honestly expect me to believe you?d have a woman in here??

??.That?s wasn?t the point.?

?Either way, I did what you said, so what next.?

The long haired man stood up from the chair taking a quick smoke as he did so. ?All we do now is simply wait.?

---
?I?ll be there in a days? time.?

?Are you sure Kuno??
---

?Kuno, being the insightful person that she is, will make her way to the academy.?
---
?I'm positive this could be over your head Jessica. I?d be more comfortable if I was there instead of worrying here.?

?Hearing you say that, I truthfully feel everything will be alright. I?ll announce your arrival empress.?
---
?And when our little empress arrives, that?s when the real fun will begin.?​


----------

